# Witches: Spellcasters, or No



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

We have a thread on Ghosts. Now we move onto another denizen of *Halloween,* The Witch.
In ancient times and as late as early last century, many incidents, mainly disatrous ones, were attributed to witchery. Crops failing, terrible storms, unsightly skin blemishes, diseases that wiped out entire populations, delirium--all of these at one time or another were blamed on someone who the general public believed practiced Black Arts and were in League with The Devil. Most of the time it was some innocent old recluse that wanted to keep to themselves and try to avoid contact with the stupidities and prejudices of their fellow humans. But eventually, some person with nothing better to do with their time than stir up trouble, would go to the local magistrate and accuse these people of dealing with The Dark One and his Minions. These folks would be subjected to all sorts of "tests" to prove they weren't sorcerors or witches. A lot of innocent people died because of the ignorance of others.
Today, we are a more enlightened race of folks I would hope, and tolerate many ideas and practices. The Wiccan religion is practiced by many thousands of people and are not the evil bogeymen of myth, rather, are a peace loving group who worship the forces of nature rather than an All-Omnipotent Single Being. They practice magic, and no one gives them grief about it (except other "Christian" faiths). 
My stance is this: If they want to call some of the coincedental things that happen out of the ordinary, magic, let them. I don't believe that such a force exists; no more than I believe that a Faith Healer can cure someone of blindness, AIDS or Cancer. As long as they aren't hurting anyone, more power to 'em.
Do you believe in magic, and that witches can cast spells? Or is it all just a lot of wishful thinking and bull crappola? Give us your feedback, O Board Members!


----------



## The Shape (Apr 14, 2004)

I too am skeptical of this. I think a lot of people back in those days blamed anything that they did not understand on magic, such as a new disease or a major catastrophe. However, some of the stories you here about voodoo can be kinda creepy, so I definitely wouldn't want to mess with them. I like my head the size that it is, unshrunk.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm extremely skeptical of Witchcraft. I find it interesting, but I don't honestly believe that any of it really does anything. Though, you gotta admit that if "Serpent and the Rainbow" is really based on a true story, Vodoun is something I'd rather not know about.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I was going to kind of tackle Voodoo in it's own thread, but since both Z and Shape brought it up, I'm inclined to comment on what two of my BADASS buddies have pointed out.

While Witchcraft as far as Wiccans and Celtic Druids go, I am highly skeptical of; their Island Nation counterparts however are a different story. They do not practice true magic per se, and the relgion itself is based on several different beliefs including Catholocism, but as Z pointed out with the movie *The Serpent and the Rainbow,* THEY DO HAVE AN EXTENSIVE KNOWLEDGE OF PSYCHOTROPIC DRUGS. These fellows ARE dangerous. I would rather have the entire Wiccan nation after my scalp than to draw the ire of a Voodoo Priest. The Wicked Witch of the West doesn't hold a candle to the entity known as Baron Samedi, the Voodoo God of Death.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I am a wiccan and to talk about what witchcraft is it is not about turning into animals and casting spells to cause evil. I practice magick and actually had things happen it takes alot of skill in learning and it is not always about creating creatures and calling the undead in reality it is natural. Magick been around since the dawning of time... It is connected to both the natural world and the super natural world. I had things occur before like gust of winds on still days (in which I actually call upon) and having candles float for seconds then fall. It took alot out of me and I ended up not doing magick for a long time. I most say some things happen and somethings don't. Most ignorance does come from film the best knowledge of this is when witches are consider evil by pure fact they are not "christian" and it is said to say people have this belief all the time. Witchcraft has very little to do with Christianity insept for the fact Christians converted many Druids and pagans in the past who feared the Christian rulership and so many of their custumes such as the existence of Halloween came into play. So that is the only true connection.

As someone who doesn't believe in God and doesn't follow that faith I never connected Witchcraft with Christian insept of the occutional feud.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

While much of what you say may be true, I'll bet all of you Wiccans would "Run to the Hills" en masse, if a Voodoo witchdoctor were to suddenly appear at one of your "Wicnics" and start dancing about spouting his mumbo-jumbo.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Helspont said:


> While much of what you say may be true, I'll bet all of you Wiccans would "Run to the Hills" en masse, if a Voodoo witchdoctor were to suddenly appear at one of your "Wicnics" and start dancing about spouting his mumbo-jumbo.


lol...


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

I totally agree with Lilith. I too am wiccan, and although I haven't been able to actually practice magick yet,I beleive that it is possible to actually make things happen.The only reason I haven't been able to practice magick yet is because I have to keep it a secret from my family because if they knew I was wiccan, they would freak out and disown me.They're not very open-minded and they think that everyone should have the same beleifs as they do.That's a little off the subject.I strongly beleive that magick is real.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Sinister said:


> Do you believe in magic, and that witches can cast spells? Or is it all just a lot of wishful thinking and bull crappola? Give us your feedback, O Board Members!


Witches practice magic, both for spell-casting and as a path of spiritual growth. Magic for spiritual growth is called high magic and is aimed at connecting a person to God or Goddess on a soul level.

The eternal circle of life proves to be working, as modern medicine is returning to the old ways, looking for herbal remedies rather than chemical cures. People are losing faith in strict unforgiving religions, and returning to Pagan paths, where the earth, the sun, the moon and stars are central in worship. Pagan Gods are becoming more accepted, those that worship freely are now somewhat protected from the horrific tortures that were once forced upon them. The burning times are over, and Witches are free to reclaim what was taken, and return to the old way, the circle is complete. This is the time for the Rising of the Witch.

But to return to the subject of magic (or 'magick', as we shall soon see), it simply means the influencing of events and physical phenomena by supernatural, mystical, or paranormal means. The term 'magick' is used to distinguish "the true science of the Magi" from all its "counterfeits," such as stage magic. The letter "k" is the 11th letter of the Latin alphabet; in numerology the number 11 represents hidden energies and thereby magick. Therefore it is thought that to add a "k" to magic makes the word itself more "magickal".

Magick is _not_ capable of producing miracles or violating the physical laws of the universe, although it is theoretically possible to cause in any object any change of which that object is capable by nature.

In short, magick is the science and art of causing change to occur in conformity with the will, and it _does_ exist.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Like freezing water into ice cubes by placing them into a freezer. Ooooo it's magick. back when I was curious about the stuff I read many books on the subject and performed several incantations and divination rituals. I found the results to be as useless as any other "wish" or "prayer". Once you take away all the hocus-pokus.the desired effect of most spells are based more on text book psychology rather than supernatural favor. the best example I can come up with off the top of my head would be an enchantment ritual for the creation of a very powerful talisman "the hand of glory". the said talisman is said to strike horrid fear into the hearts of all enemys who look upon it. the creation of said artifact requires the removal of the hand of a convicted murderer who has been freshly executed. The severed hand is then covered in **** (can't remeber if it is human or magickal donkey ****) and burried next to a well traveled road during a certain phase of the moon. The burial spot is to be marked with a magick sygil and certain chants are to be performed everynight for a specified lenghth of time until another lunar phase. Once this is complete, the hand is exhumed and placed in an enchanted hand crafted box of rare and migical wood. now you are ready to strike fear into the hearts of all who look upon it.

I don't know about you, but simply running around with a severed limb in your hand would seem, to me, be enough to make most people uneasy around you, to say the least. You don't really need all the theatrics.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

C'mon man. 
I believe in the friggin' chupacabras. Who am I to say that a witch can't cast a spell?  

I put it in the same category as psychics. I'll accept the concept, but don't believe 99.9% of the people who say they can do it.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

ON behalf of all christians who actually like witches I apologize. I hate hypocrites like the people who boycought anything thats different from them  Anyway sorry to all the wiccans out there! I hope you can understand that not all christians are complete idiots.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

A coment like that will surely get you burned at the stake!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lmao your right i better watch out for those christians they have spies everywhere like claymu....i mean nobody


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

How amusing, a thread I thought long dead has risen from Unpleasant Street Hell and has become the source of yet more discussion. With all due respect to those who practice the Wiccan faith, I still no more believe this stuff about majick to be possible or plausible. I will say however, that I believe it is infinitely more believable than a goat sucking bogeycreature.  

Until I actually have irrefutable proof of a spell working (Love spells, lead into gold, the producing of money from an unknown supernatural force. etc.) I'm afraid I will have to continue riding the train of skepticism. No offense anyone, I feel the same about the Holy Rollers.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm sorry Sinister but I think your missing out in the world of Spiritual exploration  . Personally I dont understand how people can live without even the thought of something mysterious going on that can't be explained. Could there be a reason just about every culture in the world has some form of higher power and/or way of achieving the humans full potencial? Nohing personal just I'm a hardcore God freak  lol. Like im catholic and all but i share beliefs with alot of other religions that cahtolisism does not. I find wicca very similar to what i believe. i would convert but my family (and i mean my whole family lol) would disown me. thats what i get or being part of a large Scottish family


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Where the **** did you get what you just posted out of what I posted?  I have my own "religious" beliefs, just because I don't subscribe to the ideology of stumpwater cures and jumping benches whilst spewing inanities, doesn't mean a damn thing. I'm surprised that you feel that I don't have some form of "spiritual enlightening" because I think that these religions are somewhat frivolous.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

lol sorry i misunderstood something that you posted that all lol sorry sinister. I get really worked up about this stuff that all sorry about that  o hard feellings. thats what i get for going to a cahtolic school lol


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey, we're cool, little man. Anytime that there's a question about what I post, feel free to ask me. As you and others well know by now, I hope, is that I have an opinion on just about everything and am not afraid to state what I feel. I try not to step on toes, but it occasionally happens, I always apologize in the end. Mostly.


----------

